# Tank is cloudy, what can i do? white tinge



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

my tank is cloudy, i just did a good 35% water change, and it made it a little better. but still.

my 20 gallon tank is so clear and looks awsome. then my 70 gallon is cloudy. whats goin on.

its a white tinge to it. ???


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Did you cycle the tank?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

oh yea, long time ago. been cycled for 2 months.

no new filters or anything either. everything is cycled and good to been fine for weeks


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Post your water parameters. White milky color is a sign of a bacteria bloom. Maybe something rotting somewhere, but water tests are most important including PH.







to Water Chemistry


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

okay, here's my parameters,

PH - 7.5
Nirtrite 0.1
ammonia 0.6

he didnt test my nitrate.

what would cause this? hers a pic of my tank,

see the white tinge


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

Tank looks fine to me, have you fed ur P's recently? And do you clean ur gravel? because when I feed mine, my tank gets cloudy for awhile, but then filter cleans it all out or I use the gravel cleaner thing.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i feed them about 2 times a day, could these be from Un eaten Pellets decomposing in the rocks? and yes i clean my gravel with every water change, usually once every 4 or 5 days


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

This article is pinned at the top of this forum. It should answer any questions you have. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=50714


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

okay, i understand all that. and yea ive been feeding too much and it all makes sense.

but how do i get rid of it? just feed them enough for them so there is no extra? and just do water changes without vacuuming for a while?


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Bacteria blooms or no, you should only feed the fish what they need with little or no extra at all times. As for the not doing gravel vacumes, no, you still should do them. You dont want gunk building up in the gravel.
This is a normal occurence and is not harmful to the fish. With established tanks, typically the bacteria will die back down in a day or two after the initial bloom.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

k, i was doing water changes and everything. nothing was helping

i put in a bunch of water sprites. and no joke 2 days it was clear. heres a pic from right now.

i kinda like the plants and my p's love them, always swimming through them and in the shadow. 1 thing ive noticed is that they are darker now. it looks cool tho


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

what do u mean a bacteria bloom?


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

just look it up, it doesnt harm the fish, and its just a white cloudyness. i just didnt like it.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Ive had this same problem for months now in my 55. All you did is add some plants and it cleared it up???


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

cut down on feeding, did 3 water chanegs in 10 days. and added plants.
i noticed all the difference in the last 3 days from when i added the plants.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

My pacu is a fat hungry bastard but I only feed him twice a day with a 3" piece of tilapia so I dont think im overfeeding, and I do waterchanges all the time, I think i dont have enough bio media but hopefully the canister I added will cycle soon.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

that could be another reason why its cloudy, if its cycling. my tank was cloudy when it was cycling as well. after about 3 weeks everything was crystal clear.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Its weird though, my tank has been setup for 5 months but the cloudyness never went away?


----------

